# Patrick proposes new gun legislation



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

The ignorant cock sucker is at it again. He is proposing legislation that will limit a person to buying a maximum of one gun in a 30 day period. He is also outlawing private gun sales. They must be conducted at a dealership where the Dealer can charge up to $25

Patrick proves his ignorance
http://www.goal.org/Patrick/accuses.htm

Legislation specifics
http://www.goal.org/Patrick/privatesales.htm

GOAL says Patrick has no info to back legislation:
http://www.goal.org/Patrick/FOIArefusal.htm

I heard that he wants to propose legislation that allows MSP to enter a licensed gun owner's home and request to see all firearms and documentation for them and if documentation can't be produced for any of the guns, the undocumented guns will be seized. I was told I could find info about that on GOAL's site but can't find anything. Does anyone have info about that?


----------

